
Acoustic tweezers manipulate cells with sound waves - clbrook
http://news.mit.edu/2016/acoustic-tweezers-manipulate-cells-sound-waves-0125
======
christianbryant
If I were to look at this from the outside in, I see potential for use in
physical intrusion where one could do the same with molecular structures as
done with the cells here. On a larger scale a framework could be devised that
simply "moves aside" the components of a door or a wall, allowing you to walk
through the remaining hole; then, the components are "moved back" in place,
leaving no trace of the intrusion.

